# Missouri Bug Hunt I



## Brian S (Jul 21, 2006)

Some of you all have already seen theses pics but I figured I would post these here for those who havent. We did this the first weekend in June in Ozark County, Missouri near the town of Gainseville. We found all sorts of stuff. The terrain there varies from woodlands and bottomland fields to glades. Glades being the place we did the most searching since there is a very unique diversity of both plants and animals.

Mygalomorph (would like to know which species)











A hentzi






Everyone on the hunt here






Female Collared Lizard











Coneflower






Another A hentzi
















The gang











Male Collared Lizard


----------



## Brian S (Jul 21, 2006)

More pics I forgot to post 

Assassin Bugs mating


Box Turtle


Butterflies


----------



## Pyst (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh cool Brian. Looks like you guys had a great time. I might have to join yall sometime. Im in West TN, about an hour from the Missouri state line.

-Mike


----------



## Brian S (Jul 22, 2006)

Sounds good Mike. I think you would enjoy our Bug Hunt. We plan to make it an anual event in Late May/Early June


----------

